# Skype



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Just signed up for a skype account because I have some ideas for using it with my vlog/blog. Anyone out there have an account or use skype much?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I do, and often.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Very cool. I was wondering is any haunters use it to connect and talk since we don't all live close by. if your ever on look me up, my screen name is grimlockmanor1.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

It's easy to use. I think a lot of people use it.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

I use it some. I have some friends in other countries who I talk to mainly. I use google talk also.


----------



## bl00d (Feb 12, 2011)

I use it to talk to my family and vid chat w/ my brother deployed in Iraq.


----------



## markspencer (Mar 15, 2011)

i have an account on skype, but i don't use it very much, but if u have any questions maybe i can help you


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

yeah, If my computer is turned on, I'm logged into skype. I also use Yahoo IM.


----------

